
Missouri council member chooses Dr.Seuss over the bible for swearing-in ceremony - elmar
https://deadstate.org/47920-2fbrefreshforce/
======
not_a_cop75
If (s)he does that, (s)he is required by law to speak every sentence
thereafter in rhyme.

